# Middle Harbour Night 16/8



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Simond11 and I met at the Roseville Ramp as the sun was going down. Trolled downstream, with Simon picking up a tailor near the spot where my son got one a few weeks ago.

After reaching Sugarloaf Bay, I tried jigging for squid for no result. Snagged and lost my YoZuri Shrimp Hunter jig on its first outing :x . Then tried bouncing a large sp around to no avail, while dragging another jig around.

Wind picked up so we headed back, trolling for nix, for a 10pm finish. Despite the increasing winds, it was quite pleasant out there. Nowhere near as cold as I expected.

Sugarloaf Bay was chock full of jellyfish. Anyone know if this affects the fishing?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

That wind certainly did pick up last night Dave and I was thinking of you guy's :evil: throughout the night. I have never read or heard that the jellyblubbers :lol: :lol: would affect the fish as much as they would affect the fisherman re; trolling lures around. Geez they look pretty thick though. Maybe the Yozuri is hooked on the candles of a 15kg squid :shock: . Sounds like a nice night though mate good on you both for giving it a bash.

Simon do you ever get the opportunity to have a paddle/fish on some of your extended stop overs, BAJA hire a prowler and hook a Dorado 

 fishing Russ


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

That pic looks cool!!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fishing has reduced in the area since the closure of commercial fishing. No clogging of nets.

BTW, I always do poorly in Middle Harbour. Guess I need to get out with Dean Hayes. I'm not blaming the jellyfish, just wondering if they were making the difficult impossible.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats what I like about you Dave ya honesty. If it were me I would be definately blamin the blubbers.

Talkin about Dean Hayes im out with Scoot lyons on Monday 28th they told me to organise a golf day :shock: 

Aren't they gonna get a surprise..... 4orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I mean..........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :twisted:

 fishing Russ


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

My theory works on simple maths. The more jellyfish in the water the less room for fish 8)

Sometimes my brilliance amazes me


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Paddling around at night amongst jellyfish would have been exhilarating, despite the lure loss. Most rewarding for sure. 8)


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Very cool pic! 
I like it a lot


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Glad you liked the photo. Wasn't sure how to take it. I used soft flash, auto focus and put the camera close to the water, but at an acute angle so I wouldn't get any reflection. Worked first go.

BTW, I've eaten dried jellyfish in Hong Kong. Nothing bad about it but a bit chewy and not very interesting. Won't be paying for it in a hurry.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Russ
Yeah..right..I wish. Maximum work, minimum rest for us cabin crew. The rests now are becoming shorter. By the time you get into the hotel after a 14 hour flight, you feel like one of the jellyfish Dave took photos of. I would like to go and do some kayak fishing off LA. Maybe one day when I can get a longer slip, I will be able to do so.
BTW, last night an incredible thing happened to me. I used my PFD knife (at AUD$180) to cut some line, and it slipped out of my hands into the water. I don't know how, but I managed to grab it just under the kayak. It would have gone straight down in 30 metres of water. Now, it is securely tied to my vest. How come sometimes you just do things like that?
Great outing last night, Dave, thanks. Suggested to Dave we should organise for a night time venture up the Hawkesbury after Mr and Mrs Bernstein. Sure would be fun!!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought I might add the HB lures I was using last night. I stumbled upon them in Singapore and I bought one as it looked somewhat like an SX.
They are made by a company called BITE, which I believe is a Japanese company. The hooks certainly feel Japanese...ouch! They are deep divers and have in-built ball bearings. The top one is about 90mm long and the smaller one about 60mm. Deadly it seems on Tailor when trolled slowly.
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

What the....where did the photo go????
Try again


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Dave
winter is a tough time on Middle Harbour, I grew up in Roseville Chase so know a little bit about the place. 
Happy to show you where we used to get fish all those years ago!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good on ya Guy. Let us know when you're hitting it and I'll try to join you


----------

